# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Het is goed om de kwaliteit van huisartsen met elkaar te vergelijken

## Leontien

Op Parool.nl stond 10 februari 2010 het volgende bericht:

"Huisartsen beginnen dit jaar met een proef om de kwaliteit van hun werk inzichtelijk te maken. Het is de bedoeling dat patiënten de kwaliteit van de huisartsen met elkaar kunnen vergelijken. Het gaat niet om de kwaliteit van de medische zorg die de artsen verlenen, maar om zaken als de telefonische bereikbaarheid, voldoende parkeergelegenheid bij de praktijk en een apart spreekuur voor bijvoorbeeld diabetespatiënten.

Volgens een woordvoerster van de LHV is de proef een eerste stap om inzicht te geven in de kwaliteit van het werk van de dokters. De huisartsen ontwikkelen ook plannen om de kwaliteit van de medische zorg te beoordelen."

*Wat vind jij ervan dat niet de medische zorg wordt gemeten, maar de omliggende zaken die te maken hebben met het huisartspraktijk?*

*Is het goed dat je de kwaliteiten van huisartsen met elkaar kunt vergelijken?*

Geef hier je mening!!!

Parool.nl

----------


## sietske763

ik heb niet de neiging om zo alles te vergelijken ik vind de vertrouwensband met je HA het belangrijkste en zal dus nooit veranderen van mijn HA ook al hebben andere praktijken meer te bieden.
ik kom vanzelf wel waar ik heen moet, word dan doorgestuurd

----------


## Luuss0404

Op een vergelijkingssite zou ik kijken naar de medische kennis van een arts, hoe hij/zij met patiënten omgaat, of er nieuwe patiënten worden aangenomen (wettelijk is bepaald dat huisartsen in geval van spoed binnen 15 min bij hun patiënt moeten zijn, maar als ik als patiënt dat nou niet belangrijk vind wil ik alsnog aangenomen kunnen worden!) en naar de openingstijden; parkeergelegenheid en speciale spreekuren vind ik minder noodzakelijk.
Ik vind het net als Sietske belangrijk dat de vertrouwensband goed is en als de huisarts mij niet kan helpen wordt ik wel doorverwezen.
Die vertrouwensband heb ik nu niet met mijn huisarts, dus ben op zoek naar een nieuwe, maar in mijn omgeving hebben ze patiëntenstops, ik heb al 1 benaderd zonder patiëntenstop maar die kan niet binnen die 15 minuten of zo bij mij zijn in geval van spoed en dat vind hij niet verantwoordelijk, ook niet als ik daarin mijn verantwoording neem  :Frown:

----------


## Nala

Ik vind het moeilijk om huisartsen te gaan vergelijken. Ben je misschien naar een andere vindt je de nieuwe misschien ook niets of wat je ervan verwacht. Ik zou zelf heel graag willen dat mensen met een chronische ziekte eens serieus wordt genomen als die met een klacht komt maar er wordt dan gelijk gezegd u fibromyalgie speelt op. Ik vind dat levensgevaarlijk dat ze dat zovaak zeggen want deze groep mensen kan met alles en nog wat in de rondte lopen voordat ze er misschien een keertje achterkomen dat het wat anders is. Nu hebben ze eindelijk eens een verhoogd urinezuur gevonden wat duidt op jicht maar ik heb er well al langer dan een jaar last van omdat ze zeggen komt allemaal van de fibromyalgie. En hoe kom je erachter wie je serieus neemt.

----------


## meneereddie

Doordat er continu onderling bekeken, gepraat en vergeleken word, verbeterd de situatie alleen maar voor de cliënt en de praktijk.
Soms is een verbetering al na een korte periode te merken, en soms na een lange tijd.

Daarentegen is kwaliteit relatief te noemen. Wat ik kwalitatief 100% goed vind, kan een ander met dezelfde gezondheidstoestand, slechts 75% in orde bevinden.

It's all in our head...

----------


## ben0911

Vergelijksonderzoek is goed als het akzent maar ligt op de relatie en vertrouwensband met de patient.
Kennis en ervaring zijn ook belangrijk, maar de interesse in de patient is het allerbelangrijkst.
En voor een arts geldt wat voor iedereen geldt:
Iets niet weten of twijfelen? Doorverwijzen!

----------

